# 2011 32 Lashed Fast Track



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

I personally thought they were a bit bogus, but take a look and decide for yourself. Here's an inside look at 32's top model for next year.

YouTube - Sneak Preview 2011 ThirtyTwo Lashed Fast Track Snowboard Boots


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

They still have the Lashed in a regular lace for 2011...in 8 colorways.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Do they still last only 32 days?


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Zee said:


> Do they still last only 32 days?


Have two seasons on mine and they look like new. 

I don't know how I feel about speed-lace systems...I lace up pretty tight so I'd be worried they'd snap


----------

